# Baby Winged Demons



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Look what I found while checking my ferns outback










































made these from skelly garland from oriental trading..
wings gauze and paint mixture
paint is a mixture of latex and floor adhesive
eyes, and teeth are glass paint


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

They're so cute, just be carefull not to be near the nest when the mother returns.
Really Lilly, thats some nice work and you did a good job with the photos too. 
Mine should be ready for the public soon.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Awwwww....wook at how wittle dey are.... Very nice work!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I really love them Lilly...This is the kind of prop that makes the viewer think about what's going on here and leaves you with unsettling questions...Nice photography too


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hopefully they'll be full grown by Halloween so they can eat some kids. Nice work!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lol, too cute. And I love your ferns too. Do you feed them? The ferns, not the demons. White violets, mine are purple.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks eveyone..they were fun to make


(scareme..no feeding but they get huge, and there's purple in the yard)


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are great.... now I have ideas for all those dollar mini-bluckies! ( my violets are white too... and taking over my front lawn)


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Are these just the fern type demon's or should I go and check my flower garden for them? How creative! Those are to cool!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thy must be on a starvation diet! Looks good!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice idea ,they came out great. those would be great just hangin around in little packs here and there


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Lilly, those look awesome. How did you come up with the idea? It would be a cool center piece for a table setting.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well I made a small and working on a large one, so I needed babys for the nest.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

eggshell fragments? How about some gnawed-up animal bones?

Totally cool, Lilly. Cute little guys. You got this whole demon thing really goin'.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Lily those are just awwwww so cute. Great idea for using up some of those littel skellies. Gonna have to try making a few of them. Now just have to find out where Vlad hid his stash of them.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Those turned out great, looking forward to seeing the whole family!!


----------

